# MacBarens 7 seas Gold blend



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

macBaren's 7 seas Gold blend, a new blend from the 7 seas line, loose cut blend of Virginas, Macbaren's sig black Cavendish, and probley some burley.
Smells sweet and of mangos and honeydew melons.
due to it being moist from the test packet it was a bit hard to get lite, but after a char, tamp, relight off we went.
really nice smooth taste, nothing harsh, no tongue bite even with me puffing away light a freight train to keep it going heh. 1st things I noticed with a mixture of honey, and Vanilla of all things, half way into the bowl I got tones of honeydew melons and mangos that came and went throughout the 2nd half of the bowl.
overall I like the stuff, and want to try the others in the line, and nice thing is you can order in bulk heheh 
sorry my 1st review 
troy


----------

